# Anton is 2 today



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

Anton is two years old today, absolutely can't believe this. He's everything I wanted in a dog, and then much more. My life would be empty without him. Happy birthday Puppy








!
















Here's a pic from his 9 weeks:











These pics are from today.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Happy Birthday Pretty Boy.


----------



## cassadee7 (Nov 26, 2009)

Happy birthday Anton! He is so beautiful. He has perfect triangle ears!


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

Happy Birthday gorgeous boy!!! Love his expression - he's so "cool"


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Happy #2! Love those black dogs! I hope mom gave you a nice RMB on your special day!!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

What a stunning boy!! Happy Birthday!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

He's stunning!

Happy 2nd Birthday!!!


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

Thank you guys!! He's the happiest dog ever, he melts people's hearts after they get to know him. The only time he may lose his cool is when there is a strange large male dog close by, but he's learning to control his impulses









Jane, he'll be having a Cornish hen for dinner







He eats better then I do LOL


----------



## AngelJ (Aug 24, 2009)

Handsome boy!!!


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

Happy Birthday Handsome


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

He's gorgeous...Happy B-day!


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Happy Birthday, Gorgeous Boy! Would you look at the feet on him?


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

2 already?????? I remember him coming home as a puppy. he sure is handsome.

Hope mom took you for a long walk across the desert today.


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

Wow - he just takes my breath away!









Happy birthday beautiful boy!


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

wowza!







big man!


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

Happy Birthday from half brother, Akbar.







I hope Akbar get's a head like that.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Finally was able to see the pics as I am 'home' in my CHU. I see mom did take you for a walk. (and I miss the deserts of the PNW.)


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Happy birthday Anton!







Such a beautiful boy!


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

Be-lated







Anton!


----------

